# Camp Cooking



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll be up in either Monroe or Beaver unit following the opener of Archery season for a week.

I hope I have some down time to just enjoy relaxing in camp with nothing to do but putter around and do things I might not otherwise do at home, like chop firewood or make a cool camp or cook a camp meal that is unique.

Any suggestions on an interesting camp meal that isn't too involved or rely on me being successful in my hunt. I was thinking about trying the chicken in a trash can or baked in a hole covered with dirt sort of thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A Dutch Oven meal is always nice and if you find some grouse to put in it all the better.

Other than grouse a pork or beef roast is really good 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Critter said:


> A Dutch Oven meal is always nice and if you find some grouse to put in it all the better.
> 
> Other than grouse a pork or beef roast is really good
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I agree


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here you go: https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJytqqFT/


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

"Venison chile verde" ..slowly cooked in a Dutch oven & some cold beers sitting in camp chatting with friends & family while your waiting for it to cook after a good day of hunting and even better when your tag is punched!


----------

